# Negative thinking makes you feel better ?



## Pseudo Lone Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Came across this while reading something on cracked. Negativity looks like an unchangable part of my personality and I sometimes even think I might be addicted to it. This can be the reason why :

(original page here http://www.cracked.com/photoplasty_1396_26-unexpected-things-that-are-screwing-with-your-health_p3/ )


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I can vouch for that. I have very low self-esteem and self-deprecating, pessimistic or cynical thoughts make me feel at ease momentarily.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. Positive thinking makes me feel overwhelmed. Makes me feel i could be positive and productive all these years but i have wasted them all and it has been all my fault.
But at the same time, negative thinking makes me feel i'm intentionally harming myself thanks to the "think positive" propaganda.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

This is really only the case with overly positive self affirmations. It doesn't appear to be a problem for CBT for social anxiety (based on what I read in the article) You want to condition your mind to think rationally and not to fight automatic negative thoughts. Identify them and let them go. Gradually condition yourself to recognize negative thoughts automatically, automatically let them go (don't fight them because that just strengthens them), then gradually build up your self-esteem through rational affirmations and positive behavior.


I think it's easy to become embroiled in negative thinking because it provides momentary pleasure. It provides you with an illusion of control because you're taking away other people's power over you with their own potential negative thoughts and comments. By anticipating other people's potential negative reactions, we feel empowered temporarily. This is ultimately self defeating though. You just end up conditioning yourself into bullying yourself.

It's similar to other self harming behaviors in that it provides people with a momentary sense of self control at the expense of long term health.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Positivity is harmful delusion. Negativity is reality.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah, I have the 'scorched earth' approach to self-esteem: destroy what I have so no one can ever exploit it against me.


----------



## yukn (Jun 30, 2013)

Positive thinking only works for people who already are relatively normal and well adjusted because they have a better support system, and barring some sort of personal tragedy, their problems are mundane ones that are deemed socially acceptable by others like breaking up with a partner or being bored to death because they didn't go to a party for one entire weekend. It's much easier to feel positive about your problems when you can openly talk about them to everyone and don't have to worry about being labeled a freak on top of it.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not buying it.


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Esteban said:


> This is really only the case with overly positive self affirmations. It doesn't appear to be a problem for CBT for social anxiety (based on what I read in the article) You want to condition your mind to think rationally and not to fight automatic negative thoughts. Identify them and let them go. Gradually condition yourself to recognize negative thoughts automatically, automatically let them go (don't fight them because that just strengthens them), then gradually build up your self-esteem through rational affirmations and positive behavior.
> 
> I think it's easy to become embroiled in negative thinking because it provides momentary pleasure. It provides you with an illusion of control because you're taking away other people's power over you with their own potential negative thoughts and comments. By anticipating other people's potential negative reactions, we feel empowered temporarily. This is ultimately self defeating though. You just end up conditioning yourself into bullying yourself.
> 
> It's similar to other self harming behaviors in that it provides people with a momentary sense of self control at the expense of long term health.


I was sort of in a joking mood when I posted that but if I have to be serious my opinion about negativity is similar to yours. I think I use it firstly because I am used to it. Habits provide a short term sense of relief because change can be uncomfortable. I sometimes do it without even being aware of it.

I am not sure about the control part but I think I also use it as a defense mechanism. I put myself down before others can do it because it hurts very bad emotionally when it is done by others. It is like a demon inside you preventing you from significant improvement by fooling you with a small relief.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Bobster said:


> I'm not buying it.


Right!

this is crazy....

Sometimes positivity can annoy me; if they're generic one lines like;

"Everything will get better ^__^".. "You'll find somebody ,just wait "

But realistic positive affrimations like:

"I am okay the way I am"

" I am enough"

but even those quotes above(that irritate me from time to time).. still make me feel a bit good..

So im not buying the negative crap either...

if anything that'll make you pull the trigger.


----------

